# Slab First Meet



## Blackapple (10/9/11)

Kudos to felon for putting up with us all in his joint, more so to his wife Jo.

Had a ball, look forward to the next meet.

Cheers

Jordo


----------



## Bubba Q (10/9/11)

I declare the 1st meeting of SLAB 110 % win!

I had a marvelous time catching up with my fellow shire brewers. Bring on the APA meet!

Big cheers to Felon for hosting us.


----------



## SG9090 (10/9/11)

Yes i second, thanks to Greg, however i larger thanks to Jo for hosting us.

Shane


----------



## bowser (10/9/11)

Definately a success and great to meet everyone, thanks Greg and Jo for a great night. Look forward to the next meet.


----------



## felon (10/9/11)

Thanks to all that attended. I had a great arvo. Hope everyone else did.
I must say I was a little nervous inviting an unknown number of ....... internet friends to my house.
It turned out to be a great day which produced many great beers and many long friendships to come.
Looking forward to next time.
Greg.


----------



## Plastic Man (10/9/11)

Another thanks to Greg and Jo for hosting a great arvo. That bar is something special.

Looking forward to next meet and firing up Glenns Biermeister !!!

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

Top arvo think i inflicted some long term brain cell damage though!!!!!
Cheers to Mr and Mrs Felon for putting up with us!!!
bring on the next meet(dates?)
Cheers Glenn


----------



## felon (11/9/11)

I'm good for 15/16th Oct and 22/23 Oct and 29/30th Oct.


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

Im rostered off on the 15th and 16th of october,gotta work every other weekend that month so those dates sound good


----------



## Blackapple (11/9/11)

Those dates should work for me, and give us all time to work on our APAs.

Wish I could get my cascade to grow faster!!!!

Jordan


----------



## Blackapple (11/9/11)

We should start another group....
The SLAB hungover woken at 6 by kids now on the internet wishing I was back in bed club.........


----------



## Plastic Man (11/9/11)

6am... How come you got a sleep in !!


----------



## flano (11/9/11)

hahaha

My missus is in a running group and left at 6am ...she kindly woke the kids up as she left.

great arvo ...Thanks to Felon and family.


Great beer ....all round...I don't think I tried a bad.. seriously.

don't feel too shabby all things considered.


----------



## AndyO (11/9/11)

Thanks for hosting, Felon & Mrs Felon!

An afternoon dedicated to beer and gasbagging is an afternoon well spent...


----------



## Plastic Man (11/9/11)

and I'll have to use AndyO's "my glass is busy" quote from now on. That was a classic !!


----------



## jpScarfac3 (11/9/11)

Big thanks to Greg and Jo for hosting. Good fun, great beers and top blokes to talk shop with! 

15th-16th should be good for me.


----------



## Plastic Man (11/9/11)

viva la SLAB !!


----------



## flano (11/9/11)

a couple of the beers that I wouldn't mind getting the recipe for were that Pilsner Felon had on tap and whosever it was in the big green grolsch bottle.
I think they were both taken from the recipe db??


----------



## felon (11/9/11)

Felons Pilsner Recipe

95% Weyerman Pilsner malt
5% Weyerman Carapils

26 IBU Czech Saaz at 60 min
11 IBU Czech Saaz at 45 min
3 IBU Czech Saaz at 15 min

Stepped mash
60 deg 20 min
65 deg 30 min
70 deg 20 min

WLP 800 Czech Pilsner yeast big starter 
Fermented at 9.5 deg for 3 weeks
D rest 15 deg for 2 days
Lagered for 4 weeks at 1 deg.

OG 1.049
FG 1.012

My one was no chilled by subtracting 15 mins off all hop additions.


----------



## megs80 (12/9/11)

Hey All,

Agree that the day was a success. Great to meet everyone! Cheers to Greg and Jo for hosting us. I enjoyed all the beers and the range was great too. Big fan of the porters and American styles going round.

Really looking forward to the APA meet. With all the different systems and processes its going to be a real treat.

The beer in the grolsh magnum was my Vienna ale. The recipe is below.

Also I should be good for the 15-16 oct.

Cheers,
Alex

Vienna ale.

Grain,

100% Weyermann Vienna

Hops, IBU's (Tinseth)

Northen brewer (german) 5 IBU 60 min
Hallertau Mittlefru 17 IBU 60min

Mash at 66c 60 mins

Ferment s-04 17c 1 week (rise to 23 last 2 days)

OG 1055
FG 1015


----------



## flano (12/9/11)

cheers mate...looks like a fair bit of work goes into that one.

It was sensational...

Last night I sheepishly pulled a left over LCPA ( the real thing ) out while I cooked on the BBQ.
That brew humulus had in little keg ( the real hoppy one ) was almost the same.

...anyway...I picked my car this morning..finally.
cheers again for a top arvo.

my missus has been calling me beernorks...I got in the car with my name badge still on..I hadn't told her about my secret internet alias.
Wish I thought about it a bit more now...


----------



## bowser (12/9/11)

That reminds me i called into Coles on the way home and had a few strange looks. Turns out i had the name tag still on.


----------



## humulus (12/9/11)

O.K heres that Hoppy pale ale
JW Ale malt 4.000kg
Cara Munich1 1.100kg
Cara Pilsner .300kg
JW wheat Malt .300kg

Hops
Nelson Sauvin 12.5aa 25g @60
U.S. Cascade 4.5aa 5g @60

Nelson Sauvin 20g @20
U.S. Cascade 10g @20

Nelson Sauvin 15g @15
U.S. Cascade 15g @15

Nelson Sauvin 25g @5
U.S. Cascade 25g @5

Nelson Sauvin 20g Dry hopped in Secondary
U.S. Cascade 20g " " " "

Mash 66dg 1hr My beer was a little bit bitter because i stuffed up the 20min additions i added them at 40min to go instead of 20!!
But at least you guys know what it tastes like with those additions!
Cheers looking forward to the next "piss up" meeting of slab
Glenn


----------



## megs80 (12/9/11)

humulus said:


> O.K heres that Hoppy pale ale
> JW Ale malt 4.000kg
> Cara Munich1 1.100kg
> Cara Pilsner .300kg
> ...




The hop character in this was great. Thinking a NS/ Cascade blend in my APA might be a goer


----------



## Plastic Man (12/9/11)

They were all great beers on Sat but the Humulus Hop Bomb certainly sticks in the mind. I thought it was pretty well balanced. The 40min "stuff up" did it no harm !!


----------



## Blackapple (12/9/11)

The hop bomb was good, need to get me one of those party kegs.

Bubba's oatmeal stout was a top drop

In fact didn't have a bad beer all night....... just a lot! :icon_cheers:


----------



## beerbog (14/9/11)

Gidday guys,

Sorry I couldn't make the inaugural SLAB meet, I hear the second one may be on the 15th Oct and it is an APA theme. I currently have a Galaxy Pale fermenting with a couple of 9L kegs on their way and would love to join you all next time. :beerbang:


----------



## humulus (14/9/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> Gidday guys,
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make the inaugural SLAB meet, I hear the second one may be on the 15th Oct and it is an APA theme. I currently have a Galaxy Pale fermenting with a couple of 9L kegs on their way and would love to join you all next time. :beerbang:


See ya there Gibbo!! :chug:


----------



## Blackapple (14/9/11)

The more the merrier.
Looking forward to try everyone's apa recipes.
Bought all the bits for my recipe today


----------

